# Welcome Chase Home Theater as a New Sponsor - Chase Giveaway



## Sonnie

We would like to welcome Chase Home Theater (owned by craigsub) as a new sponsor here at Home Theater Shack.








Many of you already know about Chase Home Theater, but for those who don't, Chase has come a long way over the years, developing subwoofers and speakers that have excelled to the forefront of greatness in many ways. If you haven't looked at their products lately, please be sure to check them out at Chase Home Theater's website.

We are currently reviewing a speaker system from Chase that includes the following:

2 x VS18.1 Passive Subs
Dayton SA-1000 Amp
3 x SHO-10 Speakers

To celebrate our new relationship with Chase Home Theater, we are going to team up to give away this system to one of our members. This is a heavy duty giveaway valued at over $3,000 smacks! Go ahead and say it... WOW!

Be on the lookout for the official giveaway announcement and qualification details... coming soon!


----------



## mechman

Welcome Chase! :T


----------



## Mike P.

Welcome!


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow is right, thats a great giveaway for some lucky Shackster.

Welcome aboard Chase!


----------



## tcarcio

Welcome CHT and I think WoW is an understatement. :yikes: is more like it....:T


----------



## KalaniP

Sweet! I was looking at one of those systems, they sure seemed great! I look forward to the review.


----------



## MikeBiker

A most excellent speaker system. I would be proud to use them.


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome! And I join everyone else in saying -WOW! :yikes: Amazing giveaway!


----------



## kadijk

I haven't heard of CHT before...a quick look at the website tells me to come back and look some more! Welcome to HTS and I look forward to learning from you


----------



## MikeBiker

kadijk said:


> I haven't heard of CHT before...a quick look at the website tells me to come back and look some more! Welcome to HTS and I look forward to learning from you


So, the sponsorship deal is already working out good for Chase! The name and products are getting more visibility among those who are more likely to buy the products. I had heard of Chase, but had never been on the web site before reading this thread.


----------



## craigsub

Hi everyone - and apologies for the slow response to this thread. The last few days have been pretty busy.

Sonnie - Thank you for the warm welcome!

As Sonnie mentioned, the review system of Three SHO-10's, a pair of VS-18.1 subwoofers and the Dayton amp will be given away here.

What we don't know (and this is as it should be) is what the review team thinks of our new subwoofers and the SHO-10's. So please allow me to say we are grateful to be a part of the testing/review process being done by the HTS guys, and that we hope the system is worthy of excitement for the winner.


----------



## Jason1976

I would like to enter for this. I just wonder how it would stack up against my svs subs and my svsound speakers.


----------



## JBrax

Sweet giveaway and welcome CHT


----------



## engtaz

Welcome


----------



## Gorilla83

Awesome! Welcome Chase - have to say I love my 18.T setup. 

The amazing part is that all that gear is 'only' 3000. In the typical commercial B&M store, that type of performance would command many thousands more. :boxer:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Wow - that is cool giveaway. 

Having heard that package at the GTG I hosted in October, and owning 3 SHO-10s for my L/C/R, the winner should have a good time with that! 

Congrats.


----------



## dguarnaccia

Awesome giveaway! Someone's gonna be a happy bass head when that puppy lands. GL all! I'm super happy with my Sho's and subs from CHT.


----------



## Jon Liu

Welcome Craig to the HTS! I've been a fan of your work all the way back to AVS, AV123 hay-days!!


----------



## d12d

I agree with everyone else. This is a great giveaway. I own a pair of CHT SS18.1's and have been happy with them. It will be interesting to see what kind of review this system gets. Looking forward to the review being posted.


----------



## Sputter

It will be interesting to read. (I thought they were here already or used to be). I'll look forward to it.


----------



## PoTee

I never heard of CHT but befor the night is over I will be looking them up. I want to thank them ahead of time for letting us have a chance to win a wonderful system.


----------



## TypeA

Welcome to the shack Chase, looking forward to reading the review!


----------



## ironglen

Jason1976 said:


> I just wonder how it would stack up against my svs subs and my svsound speakers.


Such a comparison may likely come to pass. I think the horn design that Chase brings to the table may be more dynamic for use in higher spl situations (larger rooms). The subs look to be very well priced if the drivers are as capable as specs lead the reader to believe.


----------



## craigsub

ironglen said:


> Such a comparison may likely come to pass. I think the horn design that Chase brings to the table may be more dynamic for use in higher spl situations (larger rooms). The subs look to be very well priced if the drivers are as capable as specs lead the reader to believe.


Ironglen - We have had a single VS-18.1 ($1245 including shipping and the Dayton amp) tested by Paul Apollonio, who did the testing for Audioholics in winter 2010/2011. 

Here is a link to the results:

http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4140

The single VS-18.1 averaged 123 dB from 20-63 Hz in the test.


----------



## sub_crazy

More subs the better I say! Hi output speakers too, just icing on the cake.

Welcome to the HTS CHT:T


----------



## Gregr

YES!!!!! Welcome CHASE!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I remember your posts (Not sure where I saw them) I was/am always impressed with your knowledge and willingness to explain what you are doing. I remember seeing pic's of an assembly line of sub boxes with some painted and descriptions of sound using a Dayton 2ooow amp or was that 4ooow. 

I have looked for those posts many times to refer others to and could never find them. No matter. Now, everybody is gonna know where to find you. 

Incredible "GiveAway" Thanks for thinking of us!!!

I am still incredibly impressed with your knowledge and willingness to present this to anybody with an interest. I believe you are gonna sell big and rise fast.


----------



## Anacrusis

YES!!!!! Welcome CHASE!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking to get some SVS speakers and Subs, but after reading some reviews I may be heading a new direction. Thanks CHASE!


----------



## spurdarren

I just received my VS 18.1 yesterday and I couldn't be happier even after just a few hours of playing with it. Craig has been great in answering all my stupid questions too.


----------



## ISLAND1000

Hey Craig!!! 
Good of you to join us with your company both personal and business.
Your equipment is top notch, your audio attitude is high knowledge, and your intellectual sharing appreciated.
Give me that equipment.


----------



## redsandvb

Talk about a Super-sized giveaway! Would love to enter when it's posted, but I'm wondering if shipping to Hawaii would be included...I bet shipping alone would cost almost as much as an entire setup. :spend:
Those are huge!


----------



## sandbagger

Welcome to the shack, should be fun


----------



## bribowsky

I am VERY excited about this giveaway. When will we get the review and further details on the contest? I'm on pins and needles over here!


----------



## craigsub

Hi guys - I think the review will be done this week. I have not talked to Dale and Dave since the equipment arrived at their city in November, other than Dale's letting me know the gear was there. He did send me an in room response curve on the VS-18.1's so I could see they were functioning properly.

As this is our first major independent review, I am also on pins and needles. I hope it's ok to say that. :sweat:

I think the contest rules will "go live" shortly after the review does.

As for Hawaii shipping - I am embarassed to say that we have never checked on shipping to Hawaii, but when my brother returns from vacation, I will find out how our truck carrier gets gear to Hawaii, and how much it would be.

While this review has been in the works, we have been working on a new, smaller system for the budget/space conscious. We have a terrific $345 subwoofer and $145 monitor style speaker which will be in stock within a few weeks. A total 5.1 system price is $999. 

You can find it here:

http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4890


----------



## TheHunterShadows

Wow!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute and mention that the review and giveaway won’t kickoff until the week of the 13th. I am going to do some additional testing to include max-output, THD, group delay, spectral decay, etc. We really want to make sure that we are giving the most complete picture that we can so please be patient, it will be worth it!


----------



## redsandvb

craigsub said:


> As for Hawaii shipping - I am embarassed to say that we have never checked on shipping to Hawaii, but when my brother returns from vacation, I will find out how our truck carrier gets gear to Hawaii, and how much it would be.http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4890


Thanks for checking on that.


----------



## Gregr

You can add all of the superlatives and numbers that I am sure measure up..., but I hope you tell us how it sounds. Does it sound natural, effortless (headroom). I know you will do a great job. 

I'd like to read a review of the newer, more affordable 5.1 system in the near future. This looks more my size. But I could always turn down the volume a little If I were to win this give-away.


----------



## bribowsky

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute and mention that the review and giveaway won’t kickoff until the week of the 13th. I am going to do some additional testing to include max-output, THD, group delay, spectral decay, etc. We really want to make sure that we are giving the most complete picture that we can so please be patient, it will be worth it!


Thanks for the update, looking forward to the review.


----------



## gorb

craigsub said:


> While this review has been in the works, we have been working on a new, smaller system for the budget/space conscious. We have a terrific $345 subwoofer and $145 monitor style speaker which will be in stock within a few weeks. A total 5.1 system price is $999.
> 
> You can find it here:
> 
> http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4890


That is some great news


----------



## Fatcat

Looking forward to the review as well!

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## moparz10

had not heard of chase but will definatley look into. welcome chase


----------



## tcarcio

Just got off the phone with Craig. He was very informative and easy to talk to. What I liked best was his honesty because I asked him if my surrounds would work well with his speakers and instead of trying to sell me 5 speakers he said I should be fine with just the front 3. I like that and it made it easier for me to buy from him. I placed an order for 2 Pro10's for my L+R and 1 Sho10 for my center. I should have them next week and I am excited to hear them. He said about 100hrs of break in time should be done for them to sound their best so I will be doing alot of listening in the next few weeks. I also like the fact that I have the in home trial period so I can hear them in my HT and be sure they are for me. I will let you guy's know how they sound when they are broken in sufficiently.:bigsmile: Sadly my B+W 801 series 80's lost another tweeter so it looks like I will part them out on Ebay. :sad:

P.S. I am still going to enter the giveaway....:neener:


----------



## engtaz

You will love that choice of LCR speakers. They do have a burn-in time but do sound very good right out of the box.


----------



## tcarcio

engtaz said:


> You will love that choice of LCR speakers. They do have a burn-in time but do sound very good right out of the box.


Great, Do you own these? If so what kind of stands are you useing. I need to get the tweeters at ear hieght so I will need a pair.


----------



## engtaz

CHT 18.1 subs are the stands. Center is on entertainment center.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

tcarcio said:


> Do you own these? If so what kind of stands are you useing. I need to get the tweeters at ear hieght so I will need a pair.


I have a pair of SHO-10s - roughly the same size as the PRO-10s - and, IMO, you need stands that are 19"-21" tall (max), with a top plate roughly 8" (w) x 6" (d) (but no smaller than 6"x6).


----------



## tcarcio

eljay said:


> I have a pair of SHO-10s - roughly the same size as the PRO-10s - and, IMO, you need stands that are 19"-21" tall (max), with a top plate roughly 8" (w) x 6" (d) (but no smaller than 6"x6).


Great, Thanks for the info. I am going to have a pair made after I get the speakers to make sure of the hieght. In my LP my ears are 37.5 inches off the floor so I will have to measure when I get the speakers.


----------



## tcarcio

engtaz said:


> CHT 18.1 subs are the stands. Center is on entertainment center.


Don't they move around on the subs?


----------



## ISLAND1000

tcarcio: you sure are a good "straight man" . . . . 
you KNOW what a comedian would do with a line like, " In my LP my ears are 37.5 inches off the floor".
I'm in a strange mood I guess . . . . inhaling too many glue fumes and too much MDF saw dust.


----------



## tcarcio

ISLAND1000 said:


> tcarcio: you sure are a good "straight man" . . . .
> you KNOW what a comedian would do with a line like, " In my LP my ears are 37.5 inches off the floor".
> I'm in a strange mood I guess . . . . inhaling too many glue fumes and too much MDF saw dust.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: No soup for you.....:bigsmile:


----------



## engtaz

tcarcio said:


> Don't they move around on the subs?


No, they don't move around. Height of the subs on rubber feet is 22".


----------



## tcarcio

I just recieved my Chase speakers 10 minutes ago. I checked them out for damage and there was none so that is a good thing. They are built like tanks and seem very sturdy.Grills are heavy and well built also. I will say I didn't care for the shipping and even though it was free 9 day's seems like too long to go from Pennsylvania to Mass.I will have them up and running this weekend and will give my opinions shortly there after. TC.


----------



## moparz10

congrats ! at least you got them without any damage and you can proceed this weekend,tommorow's gonna be tough if you have to work,thinking about them all day.:waiting:


----------



## tcarcio

moparz10 said:


> congrats ! at least you got them without any damage and you can proceed this weekend,tommorow's gonna be tough if you have to work,thinking about them all day.:waiting:


I got tommorrow off but have some other things to do but as soon as I am done I'm on it.....:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Pictures, pictures we LOVE pictures LOL


----------



## spurdarren

tcarcio said:


> I just recieved my Chase speakers 10 minutes ago. I checked them out for damage and there was none so that is a good thing. They are built like tanks and seem very sturdy.Grills are heavy and well built also. I will say I didn't care for the shipping and even though it was free 9 day's seems like too long to go from Pennsylvania to Mass.I will have them up and running this weekend and will give my opinions shortly there after. TC.


Were they shipped freight? My subs arrived in 2 days after they shipped to me here in Mn.


----------



## moparz10

yes pics pics and details


----------



## tcarcio

spurdarren said:


> Were they shipped freight? My subs arrived in 2 days after they shipped to me here in Mn.


Yes they were. I really don't know why it got messed up but it is water under the bridge now and I am just happy I got them. Oh and about the pics, my camera is down but I will see what I can do....:T


----------



## engtaz

Congrats on the new toys.


----------



## tcarcio

Well I ended up with a change in plans for today so I got my speakers set up and running this morning. I just did a general setup with just positioning as best I could without haveing the new stands I ordered yet. Also I still have the Marantz running but since I am running outboard amps I think for now I got a good general idea of what to expect. I didn't even run Audyssey because I want them to have some break in time before doing so plus the Onkyo has XT so I expect a difference then what I would get with MultEq in the Marantz. Well the first thing I noticed is the soundstage is so much larger then even with my B+W's. I can only think of one way of putting the impression I got and that is "Theater like" much more so than anything I have had so far. I played some Candy-O by The Cars and I noticed right away the midbass is excellent and crossed over at 80hz with my Danley DTS-10 seemed seamless. These speakers are very clear and distinct and when listening to some movies that were just on Dish network it was effortless for me to understand the dialogue. So for a first impression with no real time spent I have to say I am very pleased with them. I can't wait to get everything connected and set up properly. :bigsmile:


----------



## MikeBiker

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute and mention that the review and giveaway won’t kickoff until the week of the 13th. I am going to do some additional testing to include max-output, THD, group delay, spectral decay, etc. We really want to make sure that we are giving the most complete picture that we can so please be patient, it will be worth it!


Since it's the end of the week of the 13th, I thought I'd check and ask how the testing/review is going. When do you expect the review to be posted?


----------



## Technosponge

MikeBiker said:


> Since it's the end of the week of the 13th, I thought I'd check and ask how the testing/review is going. When do you expect the review to be posted?


Anyone... Anyone...?


----------



## bribowsky

I am interested in knowing as well. Let's hope with the start of a new week it's today!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Sorry guys, I ran into a problem with the weather of the past week. I finally got the testing done yesterday and am trying to have the review done and the results posted this week. I know it's taken a while and I want to thank you guys for having patience on it.


----------



## engtaz

Thanks for the status update.


----------



## Technosponge

The anticipation is killing me. I'm really interested in sho-10s and vs18s. I have 18.T and enjoy them but sheer output of the ported subs has me intrigued.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

I can't wait for the review either. I would love to add these speakers to my system!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Technosponge

Two more days and its next week.... :b


----------



## persisting1

Your tests are in.

You tested positive for *bass*initis.

Sorry, that was lame, but I can't sleep.


----------



## Gregr

Hey All,

At on point I saw a pic of the SHO 10's with the grill off. and now all I find is a single pic with the grill in place. What I saw with the grill off looked like a top of the line Seas driver with copper phase plug. The 6.5" Seas driver is the same driver Joseph Audio uses in their top shelf 2 way's. And Chase is using a tweeter that looks identical to the tweeters on my B&W DM303 speakers and the B&W CC3 center channel speakers. This is an excellent tweeter with infinite damping like the Nautilus tweeters but with a larger neodymium magnet structure. 

I'll wait until I get them home before I let you know for sure. A 5.1 speaker array will definitely free up some cash for room tuning. I'll keep a pair of DM303 speakers for rear surrounds these do such a great job of staging music and movies and disappearing into the sound.


----------



## DeeJayBump

*Gregr-*

You may be confusing the CHT-M (which is not available yet) which is a Mid-Tweet-Mid speaker for the SHO-10 which is a 2-way with a compression driver. Attached are pics of the two.

First pic is the CHT-M, and the bottom pic is the SHO-10.


----------



## Gregr

DJBump,

You are right, the center channel drivers are the drivers I described earlier and I am mistaken. I guess it is wishful thinking on my part. Thank you for the pic of the SHO-10's. 
Still a beautiful driver compliment. I may have to replace the center channel on the 5.1 package with the soon to come MTM. 

Thanks for your help.

But now the real question..., when is the review slated for presentation to the masses who are chomping on their computer keyboards as we write. Promises were made, hopes and dreams are fading into twilight with each passing of the minute hand another mind lost to the relentless passing..., 

Ah, blah, blah, blah! But when do you think.


----------



## craigsub

Hi Guys - For some clarification about the M1 monitor ...

Each monitor has two Kevlar 5.25 inch woofers with phase plugs. The tweeter is a silk dome with a dedicated aluminum baffle.

Production has started, and we should have them rolling in March. They will get vetted at our GTG in April. 

From there, we may do a "pass it forward" with a trio of these speakers to let guys try them for two weeks at a time.


----------



## ALMFamily

craigsub said:


> Hi Guys - For some clarification about the M1 monitor ...
> 
> Each monitor has two Kevlar 5.25 inch woofers with phase plugs. The tweeter is a silk dome with a dedicated aluminum baffle.
> 
> Production has started, and we should have them rolling in March. They will get vetted at our GTG in April.
> 
> From there, we may do a "pass it forward" with a trio of these speakers to let guys try them for two weeks at a time.


If you do not mind me asking, what GTG is it that you speak of?


----------



## craigsub

We are going to have a GTG at our place on April 20-21. We should have 6 different subwoofer models plus our two speakers there.


----------



## ALMFamily

Oh wow - if only I was not 10 hours away! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

I am really looking forward to some forum member reviews on your speakers and subs.


----------



## moparz10

man them things look mint :yikes:


----------



## engtaz

10 hrs away is not that far away.. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Technosponge

16 hours away here. Still gunna try.


----------



## Gregr

CraigSub, 

You know men, for those who cannot make the trek..., like me in Maine. Have you considered a conference call on Skype, with an open computer microphone and camera. Those reviewing from a distance over the net, the music may loose fidelity and impact but to watch the proceedings, hear comments, watch body language and see the subs in action..., the opportunity is priceless. 

But, what is a GTG anyway? Is it like a shoot-out only better. You know I could get a few interested people together here. You may even sell a few pieces of gear. 

Can you let me know..., us know...

Now I'm excited..., I won't sleep for a week in anticipation of this event.


----------



## jweed

Wow :unbelievable:


----------



## craigsub

Gregr said:


> CraigSub,
> 
> You know men, for those who cannot make the trek..., like me in Maine. Have you considered a conference call on Skype, with an open computer microphone and camera. Those reviewing from a distance over the net, the music may loose fidelity and impact but to watch the proceedings, hear comments, watch body language and see the subs in action..., the opportunity is priceless.
> 
> But, what is a GTG anyway? Is it like a shoot-out only better. You know I could get a few interested people together here. You may even sell a few pieces of gear.
> 
> Can you let me know..., us know...
> 
> Now I'm excited..., I won't sleep for a week in anticipation of this event.


A GTG is more for fun than work. The Skype idea is interesting. Thanks for the idea! Of course, we would have to behave. :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily

craigsub said:


> A GTG is more for fun than work. The Skype idea is interesting. Thanks for the idea! Of course, we would have to behave. :bigsmile:


For the GTG, how many people are you allowing to attend? :bigsmile: I may just make the drive......


----------



## craigsub

For something in late April, we can accomodate 40 people here. We can actually have three theater setups going at once, although two of them might interfere with each other. 

Theater 1 is appx. 25x24 with a 106 inch projections system
Theater 2 is appx. 27x25 with a 65 inch Panasonic plasma
Theater 3 is appx. 44x14.5, also with a 65 in Panasonic plasma


----------



## ISLAND1000

Are those rooms bedrooms??? LOL I jest.
As I saw those room size numbers:
I was thinking that with 3 different sized rooms, using the same equipment, you could demonstrate the differences in power, equalization, and speaker placement required to achieve a particular desired result in rooms of varying sizes.
Thinking further, I thought a dissassembly and reassembly of a subwoofer or a main with an explanation of all of it's component parts would be a useful and interesting demonstration.
And thirdly if there is 3 differing signal sources, amps or AVRs, and EQs to compare, that too would make for an interesting GTG.
And of course, between your company and those masses attending, you would be offering "Special" pricing on Chase Home Theater products for those who will be mightily impressed with the demo and take some units home with them, purchased direct from the company CEO with his own REAL signature (autograph) affixed!
Now THAT"S the way to make Home Theater Shack members feel "special".


----------



## boarderc577

As I'm not super technical about all this I sure wish somethig like this would happen in Washington. I think I have spent more time reading forums on here then talking to wife but love learning about new products.


----------



## craigsub

ISLAND1000 said:


> Are those rooms bedrooms??? LOL I jest.
> As I saw those room size numbers:
> I was thinking that with 3 different sized rooms, using the same equipment, you could demonstrate the differences in power, equalization, and speaker placement required to achieve a particular desired result in rooms of varying sizes.
> Thinking further, I thought a dissassembly and reassembly of a subwoofer or a main with an explanation of all of it's component parts would be a useful and interesting demonstration.
> And thirdly if there is 3 differing signal sources, amps or AVRs, and EQs to compare, that too would make for an interesting GTG.
> And of course, between your company and those masses attending, you would be offering "Special" pricing on Chase Home Theater products for those who will be mightily impressed with the demo and take some units home with them, purchased direct from the company CEO with his own REAL signature (autograph) affixed!
> Now THAT"S the way to make Home Theater Shack members feel "special".


So ... if I am reading this correctly ... I need to give a discount to people willing to look at my ugly signature on our products? 

Sorry - I could not resist. :devil:

Seriously - there are some good ideas here. If things work out, we will have quite the display of products. We also are going to put the onus of the Skype on our 18 and 20 year olds. They have wanted it, and now the old man has no choice.

And I hope my humour doesn't offend anyone. We take the products seriously, in terms of delivering a lot for your dollar. We don't take ourselves too seriously. This business should be fun, especially for our customers. :hsd:


----------



## ISLAND1000

I note that you have been on the audio "websites" for some years and have made a huge contribution to the education of hundreds of other enthusiasts with your participation through the forums etc. I like your brand of internet activity. 
And now here you are in the midst of building a business model which offers products in the very area of your own long term interests and expertise via the internet. That's a great human interest story and a true American enterprise one of which you should be very proud. I wish you good luck and fortune. I just might make the trip to Erie to hear your story.
Phil


----------



## Technosponge

Maybe a review this week? I'm waiting for review to be done so we can get the give away going. I really need more woofage


----------



## Dale Rasco

Content is complete and up in our private forum, should post later today.


----------



## sbdman

Looking forward to the review!


----------



## Zeitgeist

craigsub said:


> We are going to have a GTG at our place on April 20-21. We should have 6 different subwoofer models plus our two speakers there.


Are you going to post an official thread about it?

I'd be interested... That's only 4-5 hours for me.


----------



## tcarcio

8 hour drive for me but it be a great road trip....:T


----------



## ALMFamily

Well, I would like to attend if at all possible - is there an attendees list anywhere?


----------



## tcarcio

Keep an eye on this thread for more info on the GTG. http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=4890


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks TC - I was just hoping to limit the number of sites I follow - to one. :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks TC - I was just hoping to limit the number of sites I follow - to one. :bigsmile:


You have to know that is impossible....:bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...view-home-theater-forum-syste.html#post502063


----------



## sbdman

This rabid Chase fan absolutely loved, and agreed with everything you said! I throughly enjoyed your testing music choices, and appreciated the time and proper setup you did for this review.

I'd be a little concerned about using your truck as the 112V supply for the outdoor groundplane, but your equalized indoor response looked superb, especially for a ported pair!

I have two PRO-10's with a SHO-10 center, the Pros have been termed a little better for music, and the Sho helps with presence for a bit clearer dialog. Also, I have the SS-18.2 -the same size as on VS-18.1, but sealed with 2 18" woofers.

Thanks again, now back to enjoy your review for a second read! :clap:


----------



## Dale Rasco

I should have mentioned that I had an APC 3000 smart UPS connected to the truck outlet so the amp was actually pulling from the UPS and not the truck directly.


----------



## tesseract

Dale Rasco said:


> DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...view-home-theater-forum-syste.html#post502063


Wow... thanks, Dale! :T


----------



## engtaz

Great review. Thanks. Have you listen to the SS 18.1's?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Sorry Engtaz, haven't heard them yet.


----------



## engtaz

Hint Hint Craig. ROFLOL


SS 18.1's


----------



## Sputter

What happened to the review thread?. It seems to have gone MIA.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The review is there but the discussion has apparently been moved.


----------



## browninggold

Welcome CHT


----------



## q2bon2b

engtaz said:


> Hint Hint Craig. ROFLOL
> 
> 
> SS 18.1's


Second engtaz on that.!! Craig, are you there?

Anyway, the moral dilemma of an audiophile, me, who frequent CHT forum: 18.1 versus 18.2 (and a limited budget)


----------



## olddog

Impressive-Hats off to you Chase!


----------



## craigsub

Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

craigsub said:


> Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:


Does a bear eat berries in the woods?


----------



## phreak

craigsub said:


> Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:


I would prefer to see me with a pair of SS-18's, but a review from Dale would also be welcomed.


----------



## jrunr

I just spoke to Craig about these speakers and subs a couple of days ago. The fact that he is giving them away I'd just awesome! Great job Craig! Hopefully I will be in the running due this contest as I can ill afford a new system on my Army salary. Lol 

Good luck to everyone who enters the contest and please keep me in mind when it's time to pick the winner. Lol


----------



## Chip

I've read through this entire thread and don't see anything pertaining to "how" to enter the contest ?


----------



## ALMFamily

There is a different post that outlines the details of the contest - it begins March 1. Check out the CHT forum.


----------



## moparz10

craigsub said:


> Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:


i would vote yes his review was very detailed and informative.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I think that is an absolutely brilliant idea! (of course)


----------



## Baleful

Very nice!


----------



## ALMFamily

craigsub said:


> Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:





Dale Rasco said:


> I think that is an absolutely brilliant idea! (of course)


OOOh Dale - you better make sure the better half knows those bad boys are coming so she can go on vacation! :rofl2:


----------



## Dale Rasco

I just give her Craig's number to call and complain. \m/ Rock On!


----------



## craigsub

Dale - That's just plain MEAN ... 

I get yelled at enough at home. Two women yelling at more is more than I can take. :hsd:


----------



## utahsavages

craigsub said:


> Good morning, guys. Is there a possibility that you guys want to see Dale with some SS-18's from us? :bigsmile:



SS-18.1's? Or SS-18.2's?


----------



## engtaz

ss18.1 would be the ones I would want him to try.


----------



## Technosponge

I second the ss 18.1. If done I'd like to see a pair of them tested and if time allows do the single. I'd like to have better idea of comparison to pair of vs 18.1.


----------



## Jason1976

I never heard of them but i have been looking things up. It looks like they have very nice equipment. I am like yeah I want to enter for a chance to win this one. hehe


----------



## chase2twlv

Welcome and thank you for supporting the Shack


----------

